# Ducks that will not go into their house!



## TinaC (Apr 23, 2012)

I wonder does anyone have experience of ducks who will not go to bed at night? I have two runner ducks who will just not go in their duck house at night. When I attempt to get them into their house they just jump into the pond! Their enclosure has a 6ft chicken wire fence around it on three sides and a stone wall on one side - should I worry and upset them by continually trying to get them into their house? Concerned of Oxford.....


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

The best way i found with our runners and other ducks is to train them with food ours adore tomato over a short time with tomato and introducing a clap of the hands and saying of to bed now they soon learn that bed means tomato yummy and of they waddle to bed ,u may find like ours they now put them self to bed lol.
U could also try as well a broom in each hand arms like a scare crow this makes ur presence in the garden bigger and this can help heard the ducks,
hope this helps


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I had a pet female mallard (now have 2 khaki Campbells) and I always used locked the mallard up at night. I had no problem teaching the duck to go into the shed at night, but I must admit 2 are harder to train than one (especially as they are more skittish together). In the end I stopped locking the mallard up when she became ill once and I needed her to kept her strength up and I realised she ate more at night. My garden is secure and I've never had a problem. I did think cats would be an issue but tbh even though I know they walk around the edge of my fence they have never come for the duck(s). They will come for rabbits though. I've kept ducks now for 22yrs and probably they have been free at night for at least the last 18 yrs.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I herd mine in at night with a broom handle in one hand, to make it easier, if it's one of those days when they just don't want to go in! I wouldn't leave mine out ever as I know the fox would be on them like a shot - I have 6ft fencing but foxes are very adept climbers and I know for a fact they can get over it as I've lost the odd bunny to foxy, so it depends where you are really and if you're willing to risk it, it only takes one chance encounter from a wandering fox to kill all your birds in one go. And once they know they are there they will keep returning!


----------

